

Magic Tools – A list of game development resources - ellisonleao
https://github.com/ellisonleao/magictools

======
trueduke
Some more engines:

\- LÖVE: [http://love2d.org](http://love2d.org) (Lua)

\- Polycode: [http://polycode.org](http://polycode.org) (Lua / C++)

\- SpriteKit (Obj-C / Swift)

(almost engines)

\- Cinder: [http://libcinder.org](http://libcinder.org) (C++)

\- Processing: [http://www.processing.org](http://www.processing.org) and
[http://www.processingjs.org](http://www.processingjs.org) (Java/JS)

\- NodeBox: [http://www.nodebox.net](http://www.nodebox.net) (Python)

\- PyGame: [http://pygame.org](http://pygame.org) (Python)

~~~
ellisonleao
Hey trueduke, can you open a pull request with that entries? Would be great!

------
albertzeyer
Very nice collection!

I was recently starting to do a similar collection:
[https://github.com/albertz/Coding-Game-
Intro](https://github.com/albertz/Coding-Game-Intro)

Although mine is more headed to become some game coding tutorials, probably
C++ with SDL, Lua, or so. But that hasn't even started yet.

~~~
ellisonleao
Very nice albert! There is some links on this list that isn't on the
magictools one. Would you mind to contribute with us?

------
_pmf_
Also:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1rs1s1/what_are_som...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1rs1s1/what_are_some_awesome_game_dev_tools_weve_never/)

Which I find to be more streamlined and focused on game development.

~~~
ellisonleao
Heh _pmf_ , not everybody uses reddit.

~~~
dfan
I assume that's why he said "Also" rather than "Instead".

------
nrj
A couple more:

Particle Designer -
[http://particledesigner.71squared.com/](http://particledesigner.71squared.com/)

Bitmap Font Generator - [http://www.bmglyph.com/](http://www.bmglyph.com/)

------
SamBoogie
Great list! If you're interested in rapid-prototyping a platform game, check
out a game that I'm working on called Beta.

There's a free trial download at www.betathegame.com

------
lawlessone
Could use a mention of jpct [http://www.jpct.net/](http://www.jpct.net/)

~~~
ellisonleao
hey lawlessone, you can fork and contribute :)

------
ErikRogneby
Are these all free or open source? Including the license for each tool would
be useful.

~~~
ellisonleao
Some of they are free and some not. I will think a way of adding their
licenses.

~~~
spartanatreyu
licensing is a must, especially for the game engines themselves

------
ksec
It should have continue with the tradition and call it Awesome Games

